# Sending a few unexspected Booms---



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

View attachment 8481


So it's true I do win contest and I do also like to send out some of my winnings--Plus I told a couple of guys that I would send something they wanted---This is why I enjoy winning the Contest!

More to come----:eeek:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

WTG Paul. Destroy some people!!


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

Is that knife supposed to be a sign to everyone? Don't win a contest or else?


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

vankleekkw said:


> Is that knife supposed to be a sign to everyone? Don't win a contest or else?


:roflmao:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

vankleekkw said:


> Is that knife supposed to be a sign to everyone? Don't win a contest or else?


Now that was pretty good---:biggrin:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Paul is on a mission. You can take that to the bank!! (Man I love American movies!! :lol


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Bombs Away!!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Hit them all were it hurts


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Tha man with the "BLACK BOXES"-

Yikes


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

so... black boxes, eh? 

is that so they don't get destroyed in the explosion? :biggrin:


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Go get em Paul.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

alright, hit them hard

oh, and nice Kershaw knife there. is that a Ken Onion blur?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

go get em


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

looks like some good devastation outgoing
happy hunting


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

He's got tones!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Dang it time to hide again..


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Atta boy Paul, love the way you think!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Spreading the love like the plague :biggrin:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

You're like a modern day cigar Robin Hood (of sorts) - give 'em hell Paul!


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Go get em Paul!!!!!!!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Light'em UP!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

:baffled::huh_oh::arghhhh:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy [email protected]!!! ppl are going down!!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Lookin' good, Paul!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice dude


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

vankleekkw said:


> Is that knife supposed to be a sign to everyone? Don't win a contest or else?


O sh*t I just did time to run:brick:


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Good man Paul


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Destroy


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Rojo Camacho said:


> alright, hit them hard
> 
> oh, and nice Kershaw knife there. is that a Ken Onion blur?


Ken Onion Leek---


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

that is cool, good job


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Great vibes here!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Total massacre.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

amateurke said:


> Paul is on a mission. You can take that to the bank!! (Man I love American movies!! :lol


Toni,
As you know your box always needs to be a bigger box due to the shipping it would be a waste of time to send anything small---I think we understand each other on this---LOL


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:biggrin::helloooo:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Looks like everyone got their bombs--now it's time to take care of some more "Unfinished Business"--LOL


----------

